# House Training an 8 month old Beagle



## Organictales (Sep 14, 2012)

I need help...

I have an 8 month old Beagle puppy and we live in a smallish apartment (on the 5th floor)

He is 90% house trained. Meaning, he doesn't make a mess in the house as long as I am there. He keeps it all in during the night and when I take him outside he does his business...
However, when I leave the house he immediately goes to poop in the bathroom - even if I'm gone for only 10min. 

He is on this schedule.
7:00am - he wakes up but I only take him out at 7:30 and take him outside for a pee.
8:15am - I feed him (half portion of what he gets in the evening)

9:00am - take him out for a pee and a poo (He doesnt eat all his food at once, so i wait about 40-45min after I fed him to take him out)

Then I'll be getting some prep work done and be on the computer while he is playing with his toys

11:00am - I take him for a walk for 45-60min (if it's very hot usually only 30-40min)
- he usually also pee in this time

1:00 - I take him out one last time where he pees and sometimes poo...

1:20 - I go to work till 8pm (he falls asleep just after 1pm and wakes up around 7pm - even when i'm home)


8:00pm - there is ALWAYS a poop in the bathroom... not always a pee, but ALWAYS a poop. 
I take him out at 8:00pm and he pees..

8:30 - I feed him

9:10 - take him out and he usually poops as well as pee

10:00pm take him for a small walk around the block

11:30pm - take him one last time for a pee before bed



Like I said, when I'm at home he won't mess in the house, but sometimes I will take him out and he pees and poops and I'll leave him in the house just to run out to buy milk across from the street and when i come back in 10min - there is a poop waiting for me...

He at least does it in the bathroom. But today I went out for 15min and closed the bathroom thinking he wont go if the bathroom is closed then - but then he just pooped in the kitchen (which is sort of his crate area)


I dont know how to train him NOT to poop when I'm gone. It's like he is doing it as a secret, just waiting for me to leave and then drops the bomb....

I dont believe in the "rub-his-nose-in-the-mess" method - I HATE that method and I will not use it, so please do not suggest that. It is not efficient and it only trains them that peeing or pooping in general is wrong.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Trust me, no one here is going to suggest you rub his nose in it! Yuck. Dumb, useless, gross "training" method. 

I'm not sure what to suggest. If one of mine were doing this, I'd just crate while I was away, I think. If he were doing this in front of you, you could interrupt, rush him outside, and praise for finishing outside... but there's nothing you can do after the fact. 

Maybe someone else can be of more help!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I also suggest to crate while you are away. I have an Eddee dog who poops in front of my toilet ... only in that spot. :/ I have been working on this for 4 months now ... I wish I could get him to poop outside at all! Lol! 

I am using the crate as a tool when I cannot supervise him 24/7 ... because if you turn your back ... he leaves presents in 3 seconds flat!  The crate is a wonderful potty training tool.


----------



## Analogdog (Apr 3, 2012)

I work in a shelter, and all dogs get a pee/poo break before the morning food. I wonder if that would help. I like the crating idea. Have you tried making big deals with lots of praise, treats, and a marching band for pooping outside? Maybe if he got it that you liked poop outside he would stop doing it inside.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It would help if his eating were more scheduled. Put the food down for 15 minutes, then take it back up. He gets food again at night and whatever he doesn't eat, he doesn't eat. He'll figure it out soon enough.


----------



## Shirley Boyd (Mar 6, 2021)

Organictales said:


> I need help...
> 
> I have an 8 month old Beagle puppy and we live in a smallish apartment (on the 5th floor)
> 
> ...


I have a eight month old beagle. I crate trained her, but l am having a problem with her peeing in the kitchen. She goes out stays out a hour at a time then comes back in and pees. I did start off with the pee pads but she never hits it. It is always in another spot.she sleeps all night in her crate and never pees in it. I am home with her alk the time. If l do leave l crate her. I bought a doggie door for my sliding glass door so she can go out when she wants too. I need help with trying to break her from peeing in the kitchen.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm afraid this is a nine year old thread and the people responding here haven't been active on this forum in some time. I'm closing it to prevent confusion, but I encourage you to start your own thread to ask about your potty training questions! You'll get a lot more replies that way.


----------

